# Wood ID presentation at Northeastern Woodworker's Showcase Apr 2/3



## phinds (Mar 3, 2016)

I'll be giving a one-hour slide presentation on using wood anatomy (end grain details) to identify wood. My presentation starts at noon on Sat and again at 10:30am on Sun. It will basically be an expansion of the stuff in the Wood Anatomy sticky threads at the top of this forum but with a lot of specific examples of distinguishing between similar woods using end grain characteristics.

The show is in Saratoga Springs, NY about 30 miles North of Albany.

I've been to that show a couple of times over the years and it's pretty good. I don't go often because it's a 3 hour trek from my place. Pretty standard mix --- tool vendors, wood vendors, various presentations and demonstrations, small wood businesses of various sorts, lots of bowls on display, some furniture, etc.

They'll have a couple of Jeff's Wood Posters (http://www.woodposter.com/) for door prizes and they'll be on display near the entrance doors.

There's a good exotic wood shop about 10 miles down the road from the show. It's the exotic wood side of Curtis Lumber in Balston Spa. I've bought from them and they're good. They used to sell on the Internet but dropped that side of the business a few years back. They always bring a lot of their best exotic stock to the show. My experience w/ the staff was that they're helpful and knowledgeable and their stock is pretty extensive (or was the last time I was there several years ago).

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 3, 2016)

Sounds like a hoot, wish I could attend....


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2016)

I would show up just to jeer the presenter and shoot spit wads at him.


----------



## phinds (Mar 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I would show up just to jeer the presenter and shoot spit wads at him.


Good thing for me you live in the far, far reaches beyond civilization.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 3, 2016)

Paul, I'll be in Saratoga Springs that same weekend for the Totally Turning symposium -- might get a chance to meet you


----------



## phinds (Mar 3, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Paul, I'll be in Saratoga Springs that same weekend for the Totally Turning symposium -- might get a chance to meet you


I'll be staying there from Friday night through Sunday early afternoon, maybe we can hook up at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 4, 2016)

phinds said:


> I'll be staying there from Friday night through Sunday early afternoon, maybe we can hook up at some point.


Hi Paul, sorry that didn't work out as planned ... the amount of turning talent there was overwhelming, and I went from awestruck to exhausted and back, with nothing in between.

I hope another chance comes around and it can happen.

How did your presentations go?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 4, 2016)

I sat in on Paul's Sunday morning wood worship service. Like many of the preachers, he had far more to preach and teach than allowed in that small containment of time. He was well spoken, and audible, mobile, not so much, but responsive to his parishioners and attentive to supply reply. Overall, it was an informative time that reinforced the premise of the Showcase. Well worth the tithe....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 5, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Hi Paul, sorry that didn't work out as planned ... the amount of turning talent there was overwhelming, and I went from awestruck to exhausted and back, with nothing in between.
> 
> I hope another chance comes around and it can happen.
> 
> How did your presentations go?


That's too bad we didn't get to meet up but I'm glad you got to see good stuff.

Presentation went extremely well Saturday and slightly less so on Sunday (which drop-off I attribute to Mark's presence ). He's right about my having too much information for the time allotted.

@Mr. Peet is a real trouper though. He got there despite really bad weather conditions down close to where he started out.

The presentation handout is at this link, and it links to an HTML copy of the powerpoint slide show I used:

www.phinds.com/wood-ID-presentation

Without my patter to go along, they look pretty bare but there they are.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

